# Snakey Dagger



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

This is a work in progress. The blade is made from a damascus stainless steel pattern called Hakkapelle and the billet it is made from is made by Damasteel, a Swedish company. The guard and pommel is made from Mokume Gane in a random pattern and the billet was made by Chad Nichols, The other hardware is nickle/silver. All filework and handwork was done by me. Forgot to say the spacer is made from a copal bead (real amber)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh WOW! Thats Beautiful work! Love how you added the mokume to the butt end and hand guard!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow - just WOW. Too much to take in all at once.
Wow - just lust... WOW  
Absolutely gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2016)

Now that is just freaking cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2016)

Stunning knife but the filework sets it off!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2016)

That is art Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talk about attention to detail. That's some amazing work! Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone! This one is not quite finished. The only thing holding it together is the pommel nut I just made so the fit is still a little rough. Forgot to mention, The spacer is made from a copal bead (real amber that had been made into a big bead)


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 19, 2016)

Robert keeps pushing the craftsmanship higher and higher. I agree with NYWoodTurner WOW!!! Outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2016)

Still taking it all in Robert. The amount of work that has gone into that is mind boggling... 

Double hollow grinds...
4 plunge lines - all clean and squared...
All the firework that went into the ring below the guard.
The guard details,
Accent ring details, butt cap details
The pommel ...
And the quality of the components are all top shelf too. 

How many hours do you have in that so far if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Still taking it all in Robert. The amount of work that has gone into that is mind boggling...
> 
> Double hollow grinds...
> 4 plunge lines - all clean and squared...
> ...


Counting making the blade well over a week probably over two. Lost track of time. I'm still not finished with it and have some fitting and details to finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2016)

I keep coming back. Most of the time I prefer simplicity. Once in a while I see something ornate that just knocks my socks off. This is one of those times. And back to simplicity the very shape is just plain inviting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

This is what I call a, Me knife. Every now and then I like to push my limits and try to do something like this with out any mistakes. I don't make a drawing and just see in my mind what direction to go in. I love doing it but I'm all ways glad to be done.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow, mokume gane. I need to remind my friend @Strider he promised to make that for me.
Great knife, you are into details Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2016)

My take on returns to this page. 
Kevin 12 times.
Tony 23 times
Molokai 5 times
Scott 342 times
Les 8 times...

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 20, 2016)

Whoaaaa, that is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l! 

S00n, Tom, sooooon 3:)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful work sir. Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2016)

I just saw this, that is an incredible knife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 20, 2016)

There is good, there is better. This is faaaar infront of both!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MEB02 (Apr 21, 2016)

outstanding that is really stunning!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mmaloney (Apr 27, 2016)

Beautiful, Amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

